# user control panel



## fenixpollo

I've recently discovered the User Control Panel as a quick way to see all recent posts that have been made in threads that I have subscribed to, and it also displays private messages that I may have received.  If I visit WR one hour, for example, after my last visit, the User Control Panel will show my subscribed threads that had replies posted within that hour. 

However, if I visit WR 12 hours, let's say, after my last visit, I see this message: *



			There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period.
		
Click to expand...

 *Even if someone has posted to one of my subscribed threads in my extended absence, I won't see it in the UCP. This provoked my questions_ssss_:

What is the "time period" that determines recent posts displayed in the UCP? 
Why can't I see all of the posts made to my subscribed threads since my last visit?
Is there a more convenient way to view all of the posts made since my last visit? 
What is the method that you use to view new posts in and out of your subscribed threads?

Thanks for your feedback and input.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Hello!

I would like to share my experience with this feature. I find it really nice and convenient, and I've been using it since I'm a member. However, I find this "time period" very annoying. For example, sometimes I just come to the forum and look at my suscribed threads because I don't have much time, and if there's nothing new I go away. But I didn't know for a very long time that the notifications disappear after a while, so there were a couple of times when I had new messages and I didn't know it. 

I would suggest disabling this time period. Would that be possible?


----------



## Jana337

Unfortunately, the software seems to assume that whenever you visit the forum, you read all threads in bold (be they among your subscribed threads or not), even in forums that you never attend. 

If it could be disabled, I wouldn't mind. However, I am afraid that it cannot be done without increasing the burden on the server.

Jana


----------



## lauranazario

When you go the UCP and see the message " There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period", you will notice that right underneath it there is small link that allows you to see the list of all your subscribed threads. The right colum on that list will allow you to see the last activity on each thread. That's one way you can check for updates (provided you remeber when was the last time you checked up on a given thread).
Just a suggestion...

Saludos,
LN


----------



## fenixpollo

lauranazario said:
			
		

> *you will notice *that right underneath it there is small link that allows you to see the list of all your subscribed threads.


 You know how you can see something a hundred times and never find what you're looking for? 

Thanks so much, Laura, because the _View All Subscribed Threads_ link is exactly what I need!


----------



## lauranazario

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> You know how you can see something a hundred times and never find what you're looking for?
> Thanks so much, Laura, because the _View All Subscribed Threads_ link is exactly what I need!


Always glad to be of service, sir pollo!


----------



## somody

A far better way to do that is the following:

- Click "Search" at the top of the page.
- Click "Advanced Search".
- In the "Search By User Name" field, type your username
- Check the "Exact Name" box
- Make sure the menu is set to "Find posts by user"
- Search.
- When the list comes up, anything that is bold that you are affiliated with (posted in) has a new post!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

somody said:
			
		

> A far better way to do that is the following: (...)


 
Better? That's a lot longer than just clicking on "user panel"! I would be really happy if all the threads with unread posts would just stay there, say, forever.


----------



## fenixpollo

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Better? That's a lot longer than just clicking on "user panel"! I would be really happy if all the threads with unread posts would just stay there, say, forever.


I agree that it seems more complicated, jorge, although it's fewer steps than it appears in somody's detailed instructions. 

I think that LN's suggestion is the next-best thing to what you're suggesting. 





			
				LN said:
			
		

> In the UCP, right underneath the message "There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period", there is a link that says "View my Subscribed Threads".


 Cheers!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I agree that it seems more complicated, jorge, although it's fewer steps than it appears in somody's detailed instructions.


 
Indeed. I tried it and it is a little bit longer than the user panel option, but I can see people using that way, too. 



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I think that LN's suggestion is the next-best thing to what you're suggesting.


 
Yes.


----------

